# kubota x 1100c vplow questions



## dieselfuel007 (Jan 27, 2019)

i have a kubota x1100c and want to get a vplow i've narrowed it down to boss or western can anyone with first hand knowledge of these plows tell me the good and the bad i've been around the new western v plow on our work truck and liked it but i could go either direction and it seems the boss is cheaper i can get one of those for 3712.00 shipped to my door tax included . the only thing i've seen on the and i'm not sure if i like is the single acting cylinder on the blade angle.i'd also like to hear what everyone else paid and pictures of it unmounted just don't want big mount hanging down to hang me up all summer.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If you already have a western, why not just go with that one?

What's wrong with a single acting cylinder?


----------



## dieselfuel007 (Jan 27, 2019)

The western is at my work and single acting cylinders only have power one way it looks like it’s spring return power out on the boss plow I was just wondering if anyone had trouble with it ice buildup etc not letting it return


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

We have 2 westerns on 2 separate kubota 1100. We use them for sidewalks. I will say when they are working they do a good job on scrape and over all use.

Now the bad.
We hardly use them cause we typically continually salt due to the accounts we have. The stock edges wear down extremely fast.

Both of ours have been electrical nightmares. They were both purchased the same time back in 2016 since then they have both had the modules replaced, one had the module replaced twice. We have replaced both controllers, and we have replaced the main fleet flex power wire on the kubota on one. We also had issues with both of them becoming “locked” by the western security feature. I think that was related to the bad modules, but it was really annoying. We have been a western company through and through, and hardly have any issues with our truck plows, but if I had to do it all over again I think I would get the kubota brand plow.

Something else to consider is width. If I am remembering correctly the boss plow is 6” wider than the western which was another reason I went to western cause we Squeeze them into places.

Something else on edit I should note is we take them off the kubota when we salt and only put them on when we plow. That system seems to be pretty good and easy but it does take 2 guys to do it without pushing the plow against something.


----------



## dieselfuel007 (Jan 27, 2019)

I won’t be salting cause it’s going to be residential and width doesn’t matter in your opinion were your electrical problems due to salt use I think the kubota plow is near 7000.00 so cost is an issue with it


----------



## MeTurf (Jan 26, 2019)

We run the BOSS V on a John Deere 825i Gator. 4 years no issues. Very reliable plow. Easy to take on/off.


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I don’t know how salt could have anything to do with modules and controllers going bad. Maybe you could make a case for the wording harness if the plug got corroded, but even that’s a stretch. We spread thousands of tons with out trucks and don’t have the issues that these do. 

When not in use the plows are stored in shipping containers out of the weather and separate from any salt.

You don’t need to get the K connect system for the kubota plow, they also make one that is electric over hydraulic just like the western and boss for around the same price point.


----------



## dieselfuel007 (Jan 27, 2019)

Tell me what makes you like the kubota plow better I just want to make a informed decision cause I’ve never seen any of these in person so far it sounds like I’m going to pass on a western does someone make the kubota plow for them


----------



## dieselfuel007 (Jan 27, 2019)

well i just looked at some pics of the kubota blade and i don't like the fact that you have to remove the bumper looks like i'm probably ordering a boss unless something changes


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Dieselfuel,

I cant comment on boss vs western at all.

My Dad has a Kubota 1100 with a SnowDogg V and its been fine for the 2 years he has used it.

Had a super cold spell and I needed to widen my drive out after it drifted and I borrowed his setup instead of freezing on my ATV plow setup.









close up of the snowdogg









and then the bank I was pushing back,
Temp was in the Minus teens and nice and warm plowing in this setup.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Niceee. Probably can’t go wrong with western or boss for that.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I have an 1100 RTV with the Boss V and it is amazing. Eats up sidewalks for us.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

We're in the process of buying the RTV-X1100C with a Boss V-Plow, the plow will come in with their fall order.

Hopefully we have our unit next week. How much snow will these walk through without or with chains on the back?

If I should start my own thread, let know.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I had the Boss on my Gator 855 (I think). It was the best part about the entire setup. Never had an issue with the plow, lots of issues with the Gator.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I had the Boss on my Gator 855 (I think). It was the best part about the entire setup. Never had an issue with the plow, lots of issues with the Gator.


I have a boss v plow on my "UTV", no problems other than bending a push frame when I hit a Subaru. 
I do however like the idea trip edge on the western.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I had the Boss on my Gator 855 (I think). It was the best part about the entire setup. Never had an issue with the plow, lots of issues with the Gator.


Correction, it was an 825.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

sublime68charge said:


> Dieselfuel,
> 
> I cant comment on boss vs western at all.
> 
> ...


Are the springs that come on the front end of the RTV-X1100C the heaviest duty you can get or is there a heavier duty set you need with the Boss plow?

Are the springs that come on the RTV-X1100C heavy duty enough for the Boss V-Plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

zap6 said:


> Are the springs that come on the front end of the RTV-X1100C the heaviest duty you can get or is there a heavier duty set you need with the Boss plow?
> 
> Are the springs that come on the RTV-X1100C heavy duty enough for the Boss V-Plow.


If the springs on a Gator 825 can handle it, pretty sure the RTV can.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

If weight is a major concern, boss now offers a 5.5' V weighing in at only 245 lbs


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

Thanks for your quick replies, @Mark Oomkes and @cwren2472 .

I think we'll have the RTV this week, just waiting for a call. Once we get it, I'll post a few pictures.

Mike


----------

